# Put-in-bay tunnel



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I just learned that a tunnel between the mainland and south bass island will open soon. This should mean easy access for ice fishing, I hope.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

steelmagoo said:


> I just learned that a tunnel between the mainland and south bass island will open soon. This should mean easy access for ice fishing, I hope.


Should be great for the walk of shame from the PIB bars....Best Idea I've heard today.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

That’s hilarious!!!! I needed a good laugh!!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I saw the story on www.visitputinbay.org. In order to drive it, there will be breathalyzer operated gates. Not even kidding.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

steelmagoo said:


> I saw the story on www.visitputinbay.org. In order to drive it, there will be breathalyzer operated gates. Not even kidding.


And here I thought you were spoofing us on April Fools Day......Just bought my tickets!


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.dispatch.com/news/20180401/put-in-bay-plays-great-april-fools-joke


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sliver138 said:


> http://www.dispatch.com/news/20180401/put-in-bay-plays-great-april-fools-joke


I say BS....If it's on the internet it much be true! (Except to the Dispatch April fool article)


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

On my way back now from Pib. This tunnel is amazing!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I heard one time that some really big salt mines are under erie, maybe the tunnel is already there...


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I keep a bottle of fireball in my glove box to get past the breathalyzer gate. It's basically big red in a bottle. Instant fresh breath.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

well the salt story is true. but don,t hold your breath on the tunnel story.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Salt mines.... who knew.
http://www.rockthelake.com/buzz/2017/12/cargill-salt-mine-cleveland/


----------

